# Disney - RCI Exchange Info.



## bricards (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi All,

Brian from Brisbane, Australia.  We have a WorldMark RCI search for any Disney 1 Bedroom for April 2015. Could you give us a idea of when we would be likely to receive a exchange. This will be our first exchange into a Disney Resort. Should we be looking for any particular Resort. We are a older retired couple who last visited in 2008 staying in Orlando. Any advise will be appreciated.

Thank you,
Brian.


----------



## humsor (Dec 22, 2013)

Should match about 7 months out.  Make sure you have enough tpus/points for the OGS, Disney weeks are getting pricey these days.  Although April may still be reasonable as long as it isn't spring break/Easter week.


----------



## bricards (Dec 22, 2013)

humsor said:


> Should match about 7 months out.  Make sure you have enough tpus/points for the OGS, Disney weeks are getting pricey these days.  Although April may still be reasonable as long as it isn't spring break/Easter week.



Please explain OGS.  April week after Easter


----------



## rhonda (Dec 22, 2013)

OGS is short for RCI OnGoing Search.  Note that earlier comment regarding TPU (Trade Power Units assigned by RCI for traditional RCI weeks exchanges) doesn't apply to a Worldmark search/exchange.

Welcome, Brian from Brisbane!


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 23, 2013)

We love the Epcot area resorts, BCV & BWK so we can walk into the parks and we enjoy all the dinning choices the area has to offer.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 23, 2013)

> Should we be looking for any particular Resort.


Given that you are willing to take a 1BR, my guess is that you should not have too much difficulty restricting your resort choices to 3-4 of your favorites.  However, if possible, you should run a second search in parallel that includes all of the Orlando DVCs.  For example, right now there is still internal availability for 1BR villas at the following resorts for April 5th through April 12th '14 (meaning that they could *still* be deposited if DVC so chose): BLT, AKV, BWV, OWK, SSR, and VWL.  Only BCV and GFV have one or more nights fully booked during that time.


----------

